# Shop Fox W1727 DC?



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Well since the Jet dust collector I was eyeing fell through, I am resuming the search. Not something I need this week or even for a while. I may try and use my shopvac on whatever tool I am using until I find the right fit DC for my uses and budget.

This Shop Fox W1727, with 1HP., 2.5 micron filter bag, caught my eye as a step above a shopvac, but still portable and compact. 





 
Is this something to look at or is just about as good as a shopvac and I should wait and either save my money or make the HF 2HP DC work for me?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Shop vacs and DC are not the same*

A dust collector moves large volumes of air at low velocities or pressures.
A shop vac will move smaller amounts of air at higher velocities.
The filter in a shop vac is huge compared to a shop vac and therefore will not clog as soon when dealing with fine dust. A dust collector will collect larger "chips" from jointers and planers that would clog the hose on a shop vac although some folks including me, use them with success on portable planers. The shop vac barrel will fill sooner with steady use of a planer or jointer making face cuts. A shop vac is about 3 - 4 times as noisy as a dust collector....JAWAG ......:huh:
The Shop Fox dust collector is similar to the 1 HP Jet, Delta, Grizzly and others. For my money I'd still get the Harbor Freight 2 HP and improve the bag. A few more dollars spent now on something as important to your health will pay off in the long run.  bill


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks Woodnthings, that is why I ask the questions. You folks are awesome and always willing to share. Looks like the HF is the one I will be looking at more closely. I still have time until my shop is ready to cut wood and I need some other things. Not sure if I should put the DC ahead of things like a DP or other things I think I will need and I need a lot, not just power tools but things like clamps and other hand tools.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Ditto what Bill said. :thumbsup:


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey guys, i'm looking at this same shop fox dust collector and came across this thread. I've seen many people recommend the HF dust collector (with bag upgrade) but my problem is, this unit pulls 20A and that's what my breakers are rated to. My "shop" is in a spare room in my house right now so I want to get a good dust collector. Is the shop fox not adequate for a small (one tool at a time) shop? Is there another you might recommend? The shop fox has good reviews on Amazon. As does the porter cable


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

The HF specs are pretty grossly exaggerated. Still a good machine, though. You'll have no problem running it on a 20 amp circuit. I never have.
--Matt


----------

